# No Trigger?!



## Dodelo (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, I havn't been diagnosed YET, but I'm sure I have IBS-C, it's getting worse, and it's crazy because I have been fine ALL MY LIFE! except about a month ago! Well, maybe like two years ago? It's complicated! I am seeing a doctor in a little over a week and am SO SCARED that he will say something like "Oh, you just need more fiber!" Um. I thrive on fiber. Breakfast: A half cup of oatmeal, teaLunch: Usually a granny smith appleSnack: Cherries, Blueberries, etc. (I'm limited to fruit and vegtables)Dinner: Salad!!! No dressing, no toppings unless they're cucumbers or little tomato slicesDessert: Pineapple!I drink lots of water, I eat till I'm comfortable, no starving







(I know the list makes it seem like it's not so) and I follow strict dietary rules!!! (I'm vegan)WHAT AM I DOING WRONG??!?!?!?!??!?! I usually have two days where I'm "functioning" and then two or three days where I bloat, get constipated, serious stomach pain, lack of appetite or HUGE increase in appetite! I'm Dyingggggggggg helpppp meeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might find adding some fat to your diet helpful. And does this mean you eat no protein at all, not even vegan sources?Is there some reason you can't eat any fats or oils. I ask because fats tend to help speed up the gut a bit, and you need some fat in your diet as there are some fats you cannot make so you have to eat them. A little olive oil on the salad may be something to think about unless there is some reason why you must eat a completely fat free and protein free diet. Even Vegans usually include some fats and protein foods (although beans can be hard on the system are you unable to eat seeds and nuts which would give you a bit more fat--healthy fat--and some protein).If you will only eat fruits and veggies and nothing else, no seeds, no legumes, no olives, no oils of any kind (they are a fruit, but if you don't even want those) would you at least think about putting some avocado on the salad. Another healthy fat and that may help with things.Like I said a bit of fat tends to help speed things up, and many people with constipation find a tablespoon or two of olive oil can help not matter what else they eat in the diet. Have you run this by a dietician to make sure you are getting the essential fatty acids? It is usually hard to do that on a very low fat diet (under 10% of the calories from fat).Even most raw food vegans I know eat seeds (may sprout them first) and raw nuts like raw almonds and cold pressed oils because you do need a bit of fat to maintain your cell membranes and be healthy.How about some flax seeds in the oatmeal, or on the salad, that is a bit of a different kind of fiber as sometimes it is which ones you eat, not just the total amount, and also gets you at least a bit of some of the fats your body will not make, similar to what is in fish oil, but most vegans find flax seeds and their oil acceptable (although usually the oil is taken as a supplement as the oil can go rancid if you use it as an oil).The other option if you will not eat anything but fruits and veggies is really amp up the osmotic laxative fruits (although that can increase the bloating as they can be gassy) So more apples, pears, cherries, peaches, plums, apricots.


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

agree with kathleen, balance your diet more, the body needs a good amount of protein and fats.. when you are vegan you have to be super careful what you eat to get all you vitamins and minerals, because animal foods have much more nutrient content than plants etc.. with so little fat and no dairy? you dont get A-vitamin and some of the B-vitamins.. along with other nutrients... Vegan sources packed with nutrients and fibers:nuts, chia seeds, nutritional yeast flakes (they have B-vitamins), hemp seeds or powder, flax seeds and other seeds, molasses blackstrap (have LOTS of iron) vegetables - take pride in eating all the wonderful vegetables. Have more fresh or frozen berries, they are more nutrient packed. Apples have VERY little nutrient content, other than fibers.. eat fruit with more vitamins, like bananas, advocado, oranges.. Can not say enough good things about chia seeds and hemp seeds, so much nutrients you could almost live on them alone. ALMOST! Good fats:coconut oil, olive oil, flax seed oil, and add to your meals, to absorb fat-connected vitamins.. Eat a little to every meal take a multivitamin and omega 3 (best from fish)I have been vegetarian my self at one point so I know these things, but now I have gone the other way again, on an low carb (with lots of plant food as well)







a personal choice for everyone Hope this was a help to you hugs, M.


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

have trouble finding these things in you community? like chia seeds? flax seed oil? hemp seeds







nuts etc.try ordering from iherb.comI order there all the time; discount code : JAK784


----------



## Shell13 (Jun 25, 2012)

No wonder you're C with the "next to nothing" you eat!


----------



## waterlilybelly (Aug 11, 2012)

Dodelo said:


> Well, I havn't been diagnosed YET...


Hi Dodelo,Some great pointers above already, but I'd like to add two thoughts to consider:1. Have you read up about the FODMAP approach to treating IBS? And yes, it can be done vegan. (Google "Hungry Hungry Hippie" for more info, and I've started a similar path myself.) For instance, cherries and apples can trigger gut symptoms for some people, because of the kinds of sugars and other compounds they contain. Another concern I might have given your sample eating list is whether your gut is getting the messages it needs, or if there's a bit of a neurotransmitter deficiency going on -- serotonin is important for more than our brains! and that's affected if people avoid grains. I am NOT an RD here, am just tossing out ideas.2. Have you talked to someone qualified about whether you might be restricting your food intake? Maybe that's a fine amount for your body -- I obviously would not know!! -- but as someone with my own eating disorder history, I worry when I see one apple listed as a whole meal. Best wishes on your path to better health!


----------

